#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-22
<R0ok_> watsup Africa
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> hi lin_  elacheche
<Kilos> morning superfly
<elacheche> o/ africa
<lin_> hi Kilos
<superfly> sup Kilos
<Kilos> just cold here superfly
<superfly> wasn't too bad here this morning. even took the dog for a walk at 5:30
<Kilos> whew we got ice everywhere outside
<Kilos> ha elacheche  Na3iL got going last night
<elacheche> Kilos, yeah I saw that :)
<elacheche> We had a meeting on  #ubuntu-tn
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> how many peeps do you have there now
<elacheche> NONE :D x)
<Kilos> oh my , must have been a one sided meeting
<elacheche> There was only one person for the meeting yesterday.. One of the old people..
<Kilos> mail all the old ones and tell them to come meet me
<Kilos> maybe i can get some moivated
<Kilos> motivated
<Kilos> how are you going to manage reverification
<elacheche> They are too busy @work.. Many of them are CEO and CTO at big companies x)
<Kilos> cos have more time than working peeps so thats no excuse
<elacheche> Kilos, I managed the last Re-approval almost alone, I believe that I can manage this one too..
<Kilos> ceos
<elacheche> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2015-June/014389.html
<elacheche> Kilos, you know what's the most important lesson that I learned from the community!
<Kilos> what?
<elacheche> Never, ever, ask someone to come and help! If he's motivated and care about the community & have spare time he'll show up by him self..
<elacheche> I was asking everybody to contribute and help for years now.. And I'm sick of that..
<Kilos> no man you dont ask for help, you tell them to come join the fun
<elacheche> Kilos, they don't think that it's funny anymore..
<Kilos> how old are these guys
<elacheche> I do believe that it's funny, and I LOVE IT.. So I start working alone, when someone wanna join I'll be happy :) And I know that new people will join when I focus on contributing not looking for old people..
<Kilos> you need to tell them to come meet new people and help expand the africa linux connection
<elacheche> They are not very old >=40 I guess.. But they work in the IT domain as professional, and believe me, it's not the same to work as a professional and try to work for the community.. Process are not the same..
<Kilos> being on irc shouldnt be seen as work
<Kilos> i bet they all on facebook and twitter
<elacheche> Kilos, some people wanna join the community only when there is good projects, especially technical ones..
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well
<elacheche> Anyway.. For the moment I stop looking for any one, I wasted many hours and energy on trying to make them active again.. My goal is to use that time and energy in something useful..
<elacheche> They say "Work hard in silence, let your success be your noise."
<elacheche> That's what I'll do..
<elacheche> Not really :)
<Kilos> its a shame
<elacheche> I'll send news to my team about the work in progress
<Kilos> so then its up to the new guy to recruit peeps at varsities and schools
<elacheche> Yep :)
<Kilos> i said he can improve our wiki page as he sees fit
<Kilos> i hope neo doesnt get upset
<elacheche> I was leading the Loco for 3 years now.. We made many mistakes.. I learned my lessons, and I'm trying to not doing the same mistakes again..
<Kilos> its so sad, i hate seeing existing structures falling apar
<Kilos> t
<elacheche> Kilos, don't misunderstand me, I wasn't talking about Neo31.. Neo31 just got a new job, if I don't support him when he's busy because of his new job I'll not be a good friend.
<Kilos> correct
<elacheche> I have an off-topic question :D
<Kilos> there is no topic here
<elacheche> Don't you like to learn some programming & scripting skills? :D
<Kilos> we are the topic
<Kilos> i have tried elacheche  but my ram is damaged
<Kilos> i would love to be able to code
<elacheche> You can learn without doing anything on your PC.. Some sites just gives you everything in your browser, the editor + the execution.. No harm :)
<elacheche> Wanna try?
<Kilos> lol you sound like melodie now
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<elacheche> That's not weird :D I'm African, but have a some French culture.. :)
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Go and try this → http://www.codecademy.com/
<Kilos> ok
<elacheche> You can login using you Google Account or twitter :)
<elacheche> Chose a language than try the first example :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> everything is register and login stuff
 * pieter2627 is very happy to see someone was able to help Kilos to try some coding
<Kilos> lol pieter2627  he has won yet
<pieter2627> hoo hoo, go oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> The site track your progress.. So next time you do more advanced things :)
<Kilos> he hasnt won yet
<pieter2627> no no, already said he has :p
<Kilos> nono man i must rather try do some stuff on lp
<Kilos> my karma is disappearing
<elacheche> don't be lazy Kilos :) When you learn scripting you'll be able to help scripting things on lp ;)
<Kilos> sigh
<elacheche> BTW, I already scripted a python code that fetch and sort karma from a LP group :)
<Kilos> im a irc greeter bot man
<elacheche> When I'll make it public you should be able to read it :)
<elacheche> :p
<Kilos> the new applicant has massive karma
<Kilos> over 1400
<Kilos> mine is 14
<elacheche> pieter2627, I'd like to share this with you exercism.io I know about it 5 hours ago.. It's nice.. There is this too https://trueability.com/assessments but the assessments and challenges are broken for the moment..
 * pieter2627 remembers the bot saying many times 'you learn something new everyday'
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Kilos, contributing in Wiki + irc is not counted in the LP ;)
<elacheche> o/ Neo31 :)
<Kilos> i know
<Kilos> Neo31  wb old man
<Kilos> elacheche  if you want to do something clever write a python script to get karma on lp from irc
<Neo31> hey
<Neo31> what's up guys
<Neo31> gm
<Neo31> hhhh
<elacheche> Kilos, that's my plan :) ;)
<Kilos> we just amble along Neo31  whats up by you?
<Neo31> alive
<Neo31> or dead
<Neo31> idk
<Kilos> whew
<Neo31> my brain isn't working as it is supposed to be
<Neo31> could I be a zombie in ramadhan ? ^^
<Neo31> ping elacheche
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> hahaha Neo31, need coffee my friend?
<Neo31> not really, i managed to make it almost no requirement for my metabolism packages :p
<elacheche> x)=
<Neo31> how r u doing without coffee elacheche ?
<elacheche> Neo31, I stopped it before 15days :)
<Neo31> wow!!
<Neo31> congrats elacheche
<Neo31> i think it's harder than stopping smoking :p
<elacheche> es it is x)
<Kilos> hi Guest84694
<elacheche> Kilos, http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Someone-Tries-to-Sell-Ubuntu-GNOME-Linux-OS-on-Craigslist-for-30-484867.shtml
<Kilos> hi coco1
<Kilos> crazy hey elacheche
<Kilos> some peeps try anything to make money
<elacheche> yep
<superfly> I've found a few people selling my open source software on eBay
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> superfly, technically Open Source dosn't mean that I can't sell it :p
<superfly> elacheche: totally. I haven't done anything about these guys
<coco1> ..
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<Kilos> hi dupingping
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where are you?
<Kilos> hi coco1
<coco1> Hi Kilos: excuse me I wasn't free
<Kilos> not a problem
<Kilos> i greet everyone, if they greet back i smile
<coco1> Ok thks :-D
<Kilos> :D
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> ariabbas  hi
<ariabbas> ;-) Kilos
<ariabbas> hi all :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> we got a new guy here
<Kilos> dupingping  :)
<dupingping> :)
<Kilos> dupingping  where are you?
<Kilos> we are all over
<Kilos> some in south africa , some in tunisia and cameroon etc
<dupingping> Kilos, I like africa
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> have you looked at the links in the topic bar
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<Kilos> superfly  is that what you used ^^
<Kilos> dupingping  you didnt tell me where you are, other countries are also welcome here
<dupingping> I'm from china.
<Kilos> we have france and the states here too
<dupingping> I told you at first.
<Kilos> oh my sorry
<dupingping> no problem.
<Kilos> i dont know where coco1  is from unless he also told me
<Kilos> i forget lots
<Kilos> dupingping  we use china in south africa but it means buddy
<dupingping> yes.
<coco1> Kilos: is it necessary to know the locality of the member of this room ?
<coco1> If yes, I'm from Cameroon :-D
<Kilos> wonderful coco1
<Kilos> that was the aim of starting this channel and the site http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> so we can get all ubuntu/linux users in africa together
<coco1> Ok, you are trying to confirm that all african countries are represented..
<Kilos> thats right
<coco1> Ok cool!
<Kilos> we have 12 of the 18 so far
<coco1> That's good for a beginning.
<Kilos> taken 6 months already
<Kilos> there are 3 more cameroonians that pop in here
<Kilos> ongolaboy and ariabbas
<Kilos> forget the other one
<Kilos> coco1  if you know anyone in the missing countries please mail them and invite them here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<coco1> Congrates for this great idea
<Kilos> ty it started just as an idea
<Kilos> then grew
<coco1> (y)
<Kilos> now the site and this channel are recognised by ubuntu and canonical
<Kilos> we are happy
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ? Kilos: Is there an African planning with clear activities..
<Kilos> nope not yet we are going to have our first meeting next month
<superfly> Kilos: no, I wrote my own
<Kilos> ah ty superfly
<coco1> Ok that's good!
<Kilos> oh coco1  you can join the mailing list
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<superfly> One day I'll upload the code.
<Kilos> cool
<coco1> Ah thks! I was thinking about at once!
<Kilos> eish power cut
<coco1> oh Kilos: really ? From Where are you?
<Kilos> south africa
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi :)
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  another cameroonian here now
<Kilos> i dont know why Saoungoumi doesnt visit anymore
<ongolaBoy> Don't know about you but still this http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2015/q2/194 and some other projects I do not trust anymore sourceforge servers ..
<Kilos> thats not good
<Kilos> QA   tell elacheche see http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2015/q2/194
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
<Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  you ate too much and slept till now?
<Kilos> night all. sleep ight
<Kilos> tight
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-23
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> Morning Kilos :)
<QA> elacheche: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell elacheche see http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2015/q2/194" 11 hours, 28 minutes and 6 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Kilos, what about that website?
<Kilos> one of the cameroon guys put it here,
<Kilos> about source forge hijacking sites or something
<elacheche> Yeah! I read about that! Sourceforge added ADs to the download links, and added an app for the download, → no more direct downloads :/
<elacheche> And for that exact project I think that they closed the repository AND prevent the owner from administrate it :/
<Kilos> i thought they were good guys
<elacheche> no more :/
<elacheche> http://www.itworld.com/article/2930788/open-source-tools/sourceforge-under-fire-again-for-seizing-nmap-account.html
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> <Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  you ate too much and slept till now? → You know that we fast by 3am & break the fast by 7:45pm ? :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why i said you ate too much
<Kilos> one day without food and you eat for 3 days
<Kilos> and then sleep
<elacheche> looooooool
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> elacheche  did you see the new cameroonian with us now?
<Kilos> morning coco1
<coco1> morning Kilos: how are you! Hi @ll
<Kilos> im good ty coco1  and you?
<Kilos> coco1  elacheche  is in tunisia
<coco1> ok that's good :-D
<elacheche> hey coco1 :)
<elacheche> Kilos, take a look at this https://www.facebook.com/sudo.tn/photos/a.422852597884020.1073741828.421334731369140/453531784816101/?type=1&theater
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<coco1> I'm doing well by the grace of the Lord
<elacheche> It's from a Tunisian show about police x) in that scene the police man is using that! see the comment x)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i could enjoy a monitor like that
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Kilos, http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/24/learning-to-code-on-the-street/#!
<Kilos> looool
<Kilos> you cant convince me
<Kilos> i can do plumbing, electrical wiring, all motor vehicle repairs, livestock management and disease treatment, crop farming, and some other things i forget atm
<Kilos> head too full to code too
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> i have you guys to code for me man
<Kilos> :D
 * pieter2627 feels like sobbing - oom Kilos stopped before even starting
<Kilos> starting what?
<pieter2627> coding
<pieter2627> :p
<Kilos> lol i spent weeks with python and html man
<Kilos> but nothing sticks in my head
<pieter2627> it is like riding a bicycle - it is not suppose to stick
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> like math, just know why you are doing what...
<Kilos> thats what doesnt stick
<Kilos> let me try ask them to mail you direct
<pieter2627> like playing a game, strategizing what will work best
<elacheche> Kilos, the goal is NOT to be a developer.. The goal is to be a coder, a code hacker.. So when you read some code you can understand and hack it :)
<Kilos> yes but you have to remember what tools you have
<elacheche> I'm not a developer, but am a code hacker :)
<elacheche> Kilos, no need :) you have to google :)
 * Kilos is an irc bot
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> i hate google
<Kilos> page after page and all it does is waste my data
<pieter2627> lol
<elacheche> Kilos, you should only the 21st one :D
<elacheche> Kilos, you should only the 1st one :D
<Kilos> first one what?
<pieter2627> google page
<Kilos> lol
<coco11> .
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-24
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  and others
<ariabbas> -;) Kilos
<ariabbas> hi all
<Kilos> most of africa is still asleep
<Kilos> or working for a change
<Kilos> hi guys, you all working hard?
<coco1> Kilos: hi, hope you are doing very well :-)
<Kilos> yeah im well ty, and you coco1
<coco1> Thanks, GOD is keeping me well Kilos:
<Kilos> great
<coco1> (y)
<Kilos> how do you make those funny characters? lol
<coco1> Ah ah ah ah
<Kilos> cellphone?
 * coco1 is just saying YES with (y) ***
<coco1> Ok no, I'm just using a normal Notebook ;-)
<coco1> w/ Pidgin
<Kilos> oh you use pidgin for irc, i use pidgin for mxit and masn and those
<Kilos> msn
<Kilos> i use konversation for irc
<Kilos>  i cant even copy paste that +1
<coco1> :-D
<coco1> I'm using all my IM accounts (Jabber or IRC) w/ Pidgin
<Kilos> haha i didnt like everything in pidgin
<coco1> OK you are certainly right in your point :-/
<Kilos> haha it was all too much with aol and everything else so a genuine irc client suits me better, most peeps use hexchat on ubuntu
<Kilos> but on kubuntu konversation is my choice
<coco1> Ok cool!
<ongolaBoy> irssi (irc) , gajim (xmpp) :)
<Kilos> lol
<coco1> (y)
<Kilos> irssi is too difficult for me, i like simple
<Kilos> do you two know each other?
<ongolaBoy> yes ... :)
<Kilos> cool
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-25
<Kilos> good morning africa
<Kilos> stickyboy  you survived
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hola
<stickyboy> Been busy two weeks.
<stickyboy> A workshop and a bit of laying on the beach.
<Kilos> yeah i noticed
<Kilos> haha i love the beach
<stickyboy> Now playing with systemd...
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup!
<Kilos> cold
<elacheche> awww..
<Kilos> haha outside water all ice
 * Kilos hates winter here
<elacheche> :D You should do like birds.. Travel from South to North and vis versa
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> QA  morning
<QA> hoezit
<melodie> hello
<elacheche> o/ melodie :)
<melodie> hello elacheche !
<melodie> you are the one I wanted to see
<melodie> how are you?
<elacheche> Am good :) what about you?
<melodie> I have joined a professional network, a new one with people helping each other around their diverse questions related to their jobs.
<melodie> I'm fine, thank you
<melodie> there is this one man who asks adresses
<elacheche> Great :)
<melodie> je continue en français, c'est plus facile
<elacheche> Oui pas de problème :)
<melodie> je te passe une invitation pour rejoindre ce réseau si tu veux
<melodie> enfin la lecture de mon article te permettra de te faire une idée aussi
<melodie> je voudrais savoir si tu peux trouver des adresses de fabricant textile par chez toi, dans le  pays. le gars cherche ça pour un de ses clients
<melodie> pour de la qualité, en petites quantités, pour des tours de lit, du linge de maison, des articles pour bébés, ce genre de chose
<melodie> qu'en penses-tu ?
<elacheche> Euuuh.. Je pense que c'est pas facile de trouver ce genre d'information en Tunisie si t'es pas déjà dans le domaine textile.. Les usine textile sont pas assez "connecter" :/
<Kilos> hi melodie  you are early hey
<melodie> hi Kilos
<elacheche> J'aimerai bien avoir une invitation pour le résau :)
<melodie> elacheche et les annuaires ?
<elacheche> réseau*
<melodie> elacheche je te passe le lien vers mon article en mp ?
<elacheche> ok :)
<elacheche> melodie, peut être ce lien peut aider http://www.tunisieindex.com/entreprises/
<elacheche> Franchement jamais utilisé ces annuaires, alors j'ai aucunne idée sur la qualité des informations là dans !
<melodie> le moteur de recherches est "à la ramasse" :)
<stickyboy> https://ipleak.net/
<stickyboy> hehehe
<stickyboy> Just noticed uBlock Origin just committed support for blocking address leaks via WebRTC.
<stickyboy> http://murphyapps.co/blog/2015/6/24/an-hour-with-safari-content-blocker-in-ios-9
<stickyboy> Safari content blocking seems to be powerful.
<stickyboy> Steve Jobs would be happy.
<stickyboy> The web will be a much nicer place.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Like he was right about saying "Fuck you" to including Flash.
<Neo31> hi folks
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> ssup Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> next month our kickoff meeting
<Kilos> after your fast
<Kilos> very slow fast that
<Neo31> perfect Kilos
<Neo31> is there a specific date yet ?
<Kilos> nope we can decide once you guys have recovered
<Kilos> cheche weak in the legs'
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-26
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> QA  forecast pretoria
<QA> Kilos: Friday: Clear. High: 20° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Saturday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 18° C., Saturday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 8° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 20° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Monday: Clear. High: 22° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 22° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 22° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 5° C., Thursda…
<Kilos> elacheche  gimme that link too man
<elacheche> OK Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> im doing minimal browsing till month end
<elacheche> How is that?
<Kilos> trying to stretch last bit of data to month end
<Kilos> data bundles expire at next month end
<Kilos> so better to get new bundle beginning of month
<elacheche> Yep.. You should use lynx or w3m for browsing then :D
<elacheche> Kilos, lunapersa http://senseopenness.com/membership-board-member-interviews/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> morning lunapersa  how is our lady?
<lunapersa> Morning Kilos x)
<lunapersa> nice elacheche xD
<elacheche> ;)
<elacheche> Kilos, 2 terrorist attacks near to my location (less than 15km away from here)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> such evil things happening in the world today
<Kilos> elacheche  what did they do
<elacheche> Yep.. Kuwait, Saoudia, France, and now Tunisia
<elacheche> They attacked 2 hotels.. Unofficial news reports 13 dead people from the 1st hotel.. No news about the 2nd one yet..
<Kilos> with guns or bombs?
<elacheche> Nothing is official yet :/ Only the attack is official.. No real details :/
<Kilos> ouch
<elacheche> Guns..
<elacheche> ‏@SkyNewsAust  now1 minute ago
<elacheche> Tunisian authorities say at least seven killed in an attack on a tourist hotel in #Sousse beach resort.
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> So far:
<elacheche> #France: 1 dead 2 injured in #Grenoble
<elacheche> #Kuwait: at least 13 dead after mosque bombing
<elacheche> #Tunisia: at least 7 dead at resort #Sousse
<elacheche> :/
<Kilos> evil reigns
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi arr
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  too
<Kilos> :)
<ariabbas> ;-) Kilos
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey Kilos how are u :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> am fine :D just tired from some works :')
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-27
<Kilos> morning africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  <)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-28
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi there elacheche_anis
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!
<Kilos> how are you?
<elacheche_anis> Sleepy x) But OK thank you :) u?
<Kilos> haha im good ty, been up 4 hours already
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Kilos> wave to luna for me
<elacheche_anis> OK, she's probably still sleeping after a busy week at work
<Kilos> maybe when the fast is over you must stay away from coffee anyway
<elacheche_anis> hahaahahaha why we switched the conversation to talk about coffee now x)
<Kilos> because i worry about you addicts man
<elacheche_anis> If I can stop it for a month every year so I'm no longer addicted :D
<Kilos> yes so far but if you start again you will need it even more next time
<elacheche_anis> x)
<elacheche_anis> I'll try
<Kilos> and have worse withdrawal symptoms
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Kilos> do all your old loco members still read your list mails?
<elacheche_anis> I think so.. But they're ignoring it x(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see the new guy is also struggling to find missing locos
<Kilos> he was hoping they would answer quickly
<elacheche_anis> What new guy?
<Kilos> the latest tunisia member man
<Kilos> n3 or na something
<elacheche_anis> naiel
<elacheche_anis> He's tunisian
<Kilos> ya him , the one thats still studying and is on break now
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  :)
<ariabbas> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-30
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<theShirbiny> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
